# Service pics



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

a service I just did, 200 amp overhead pics are shady phone sucks next one I will bring a camera.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

more cant fit all on one


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

This is all of them


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks good, how much? I'd be shooting for around 18.

I like the every other breaker usage.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I gotta ask WTF










is?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

thats what they were using as bugs


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Looks good, how much? I'd be shooting for around 18.
> 
> I like the every other breaker usage.


2400 lifetime warranty written in the contract includes the c/h tvss that is backordered and not in the pic.
plus permits and i did about 1800 in other work as well it was a nice 2 day job made a good week.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That offset in the riser isn't perfect , you are such a hack:jester:....Is that a Cutler -Hammer panel?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

gold said:


> I know I am wrong, no need to point it out.


I will go for it anyway.











You think maybe at least a little PPE could be used here?

Or is that guy just there to look and not work?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob, what' that stuff cost? (ppe)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Bob, what' that stuff cost? (ppe)


 It is dirt cheap compared to a death.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> It is dirt cheap compared to a death.


Gee, how did I know that was coming...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Why did the riser need to be offset? Was it too close to a window to go straight up?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Gee, how did I know that was coming...


 :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gold said:


> thats what they were using as bugs



Bugs for what?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Bob, what' that stuff cost? (ppe)


I really don't know but even the simplest steps could help, gloves, at the least safety glasses and that would not make it right but could still help. Even long sleeve 100% cotton shirts and pants could help. 

I would not expect to see the full bomb squad suit but hell even sunglasses might help. ....... to each their. :jester:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are looking for _honest_ replies I'll shoot one out. That riser looks like garbage. I'd be embarrased if I did that, which I wouldn't. JMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I would have gone straight down to the meter with the riser then shot out of the side out of the can if i had to


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Bugs for what?


Probably the split bolt for the neutral.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> If you are looking for _honest_ replies I'll shoot one out. That riser looks like garbage. I'd be embarrased if I did that, which I wouldn't. JMO. :thumbsup:


so what's you solution?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> so what's you solution?



Straight up out of the meter (relocate under the POA), and straight out horizontally from the meter to the LB.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like the house has an overhang or something, and that's why he had to bend the riser. I've never installed pvc as a mast or riser before but I've got no probablem with it. It looks like he does clean work and knows what he is doing. If 20 of us from this forum did the exact same job you'd have probably 20 different set's of pictures.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Straight up out of the meter (relocate under the POA), and straight out horizontally from the meter to the LB.


yep...I agree that offset on the riser looks a little ridiculous...maybe straight down and 90 over to the meter too...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Looks like the house has an overhang or something, and that's why he had to bend the riser. ...........



I understand the offset to transition between the concrete (?) wall and the siding, but the offset above that is totally unnecessary.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, yup, should have come straight down to the meter and out of the side of the meter into an LB, Oh well. To each his own......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope you don't mind......... I drove over there and redid your work:
































:whistling2:​


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

You are a sick person....:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I hope you don't mind......... I drove over there and redid your work:


 
Again I ask could it not of gone straight up? Was it too close to the window?
I understand the offset transtion from wall to siding. And was coming out of the back of the meter not possible?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Again I ask could it not of gone straight up? Was it too close to the window?
> I understand the offset transtion from wall to siding. And was coming out of the back of the meter not possible?



Yer askin' the wrong dude, dude.............:no:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Honestly it looks like you made it more complicated than it had to be, as far as piping your mast. Otherwise it looks good, not sure why you would skip every other space in the panel. But hey you got it done and got paid (hopefully).


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Yer askin' the wrong dude, dude.............:no:


 
I thought you old timers knew everything. Wouldnt surprize me to find out that you measureed the distance from the window to riser in the pic to find out it had to go to the left!:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Admittedly that offset does look bad, the second offset is there because I didnt want to relocate the meter and make a new hole. Good point with bringing the lb out of the side and moving the meter, but that would put the meter above a sloping block wall. I think the other offset is wose, in fact when we go back I am going to fix that.

PPE? Once again good point, I have been just cutting these in barehanded and hot for so long I never even thought about it.

It originally did come out of the back of the meter, but it was to high to go in the panel it would have landed in the alleyway right next to the breakers. Moving the meter down would have been too low. The original hole behind the meter was patched, the hole the lb is going through is new.

opinions appreciated


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I hope you don't mind......... I drove over there and redid your work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry poco rejected your installation because the meter is only 18" above grade, mind driving back fixing it?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

gold said:


> Admittedly that offset does look bad, the second offset is there because I didnt want to relocate the meter and make a new hole. Good point with bringing the lb out of the side and moving the meter, but that would put the meter above a sloping block wall. I think the other offset is wose, in fact when we go back I am going to fix that.
> 
> PPE? Once again good point, I have been just cutting these in barehanded and hot for so long I never even thought about it.
> 
> ...


 Not saying your work is not quality just that the way it was done stands out a lot more than a riser without an offset. Not as clean of a look as I would like to of seen.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gold said:


> Sorry poco rejected your installation because the meter is only 18" above grade, mind driving back fixing it?



So the garage door is only 30" tall?????


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Straight up out of the meter (relocate under the POA), and straight out horizontally from the meter to the LB.


I dont like going in the side if I dont have to it increases the likelyhood of water getting in.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Doesn't look bad, of course straight up would've looked nicer but your way got the job done and if the customer is happy then you're set. Was it only $99 :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gold said:


> I dont like going in the side if I dont have to it increases the likelyhood of water getting in.



Your meter sockets don't have pre-punched KOs on the sides?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> So the garage door is only 30" tall?????


no, of course not. Look back at the original pics its hard to tell but there is a sloping retaining wall there that ends just below where the meter is actually placed. Moving the meter to the left would put it above the retaining wall and closer to the ground (about a foot and a half)

The garage door is 72"

I probably could have reduced the size of the offset by putting the kick out of the meter into the panel in the other side of the panel and moved the weather head over a bit, but to be honest I wasnt that put off by the offset. Now the offset onto the siding is another story. I think I will put some heat to that and straighten it out.

no one noticed the 2 used gfi breakers? Also backordered.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Your meter sockets don't have pre-punched KOs on the sides?


Sure they do, but coming in the side even with a perfect fit and silicone increases the chances of the meter pan rusting out long term. I prefer entering from the bottom.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

crazyboy said:


> Doesn't look bad, of course straight up would've looked nicer but your way got the job done and if the customer is happy then you're set. Was it only $99 :laughing:


nope $50 :thumbsup:

I would have preffered going straight up.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gold said:


> no, of course not. Look back at the original pics its hard to tell but there is a sloping retaining wall there that ends just below where the meter is actually placed. Moving the meter to the left would put it above the retaining wall and closer to the ground (about a foot and a half)..........



All that grade was changed when I took the shrubbery out. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> All that grade was changed when I took the shrubbery out. :whistling2:


I know all about _grade_.. any questions :jester:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> All that grade was changed when I took the shrubbery out. :whistling2:


If I was union that shrubbery wouldn't have been there.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I know all about _grade_.. any questions :jester:


 

NO! You know about "BELOW" grade!!:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> NO! You know about "BELOW" grade!!:laughing:


Now don't get that confused with _finished_ grade.. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

However, while I redid the service, I ran a ground rod, and put it right into a 6x6 PVC some hack had buried.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

gold said:


> If I was union that shrubbery wouldn't have been there.


If you were union you could bend a proper offset....:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Now don't get that confused with _finished_ grade.. :thumbup:


 
Finished grade = above scotchkote!:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> However, while I redid the service, I ran a ground rod, and put it right into a 6x6 PVC some hack had buried.


 
That reminds me you removed the GEC to the 2 rods I put in when you ... uh.. regraded.

Ironically widestance I was union for a long time before opening my own business. You don't have to tell me how perfect union work is.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

gold said:


> That reminds me you removed the GEC to the 2 rods I put in when you ... uh.. regraded.
> 
> Ironically widestance I was union for a long time before opening my own business. You don't have to tell me how perfect union work is.


I'm glad to see you didn't take that comment to harshly.....I threw in the whistley face to try to show I'm just ribbing you....problem with the Internet is it's really hard to convey sarcasm without a gay smiley face....I wish I had the patent on that idea...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I would have done it 480's way or left the meter there, went straight up and hit a sweep to bring it over to the poa. Not saying it's a bad job, just saying it looks like hell.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> I would have done it 480's way or left the meter there, went straight up and hit a sweep to bring it over to the poa. Not saying it's a bad job, just saying it looks like hell.


And by that you mean...hackety hack hacker.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> I would have done it 480's way or left the meter there, went straight up and hit a sweep to bring it over to the poa. Not saying it's a bad job, just saying it looks like hell.


 
It wouldn't work the meter would be in the dirt, or about a foot or so above it. Sweeping the top would leave the head facing the wrong way allowing water to get in. If there was a way to put it straight up I would have. 

As far as saying its a bad job its ok, If I didnt want criticism I wouldn't have posted and I get what your saying when you say it looks like hell. Got any pics of your own?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

nothing for nothing....I'm not impressed...The CH panel though...good choice.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

gold said:


> It wouldn't work the meter would be in the dirt, or about a foot or so above it. Sweeping the top would leave the head facing the wrong way allowing water to get in. If there was a way to put it straight up I would have.
> 
> As far as saying its a bad job its ok, If I didnt want criticism I wouldn't have posted and I get what your saying when you say it looks like hell. Got any pics of your own?


 Comming straight up and sweeping over horizontally and setting the w/h on a 45 degree angle down will not permit water into the system. What impresses me are those who do not break the neutral in the meterpan , use all pvc and conductors ( not seu in the pipe) and a clean hot box formed pvc installation( no prefabs sweeps and 45s) I'm not here to shoot down your work but if it was my job, you would be getting a lecture.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Comming straight up and sweeping over horizontally and setting the w/h on a 45 degree angle down will not permit water into the system. What impresses me are those who do not break the neutral in the meterpan , use all pvc and conductors ( not seu in the pipe) and a clean hot box formed pvc installation( no prefabs sweeps and 45s) I'm not here to shoot down your work but if it was my job, you would be getting a lecture.


Yea, I need a hotbox, all I have is a cheap heat gun. I dont agree with pitching the w/h down. Using seu in a pipe is ghetto. 
Does not breaking the nuetral make that much of a difference? I never tried it. Its a great suggestion tho you will see it on the next one.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

gold said:


> It wouldn't work the meter would be in the dirt, or about a foot or so above it. Sweeping the top would leave the head facing the wrong way allowing water to get in. If there was a way to put it straight up I would have.
> 
> As far as saying its a bad job its ok, If I didnt want criticism I wouldn't have posted and I get what your saying when you say it looks like hell. Got any pics of your own?


You absolutely could have used a sweep and the weatherhead would have been just fine.

I didn't say it's a bad job. 

I have posted pics of my work.

Don't forget we all are just voicing our opinions, nothing personal.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> You absolutely could have used a sweep and the weatherhead would have been just fine.
> I rather not
> I didn't say it's a bad job.
> No you didn't, I think you said it looks like garbage
> ...


 Some of those opinions I respect more then others, nothing personal.:jester:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Everyone does it different, I bet it's a good safe install and he made good money. The most important being that he made good money.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gold said:


> .......... Sweeping the top would leave the head facing the wrong way allowing water to get in. ........


Huh? 


Just turn the w'head. Have you never seen a w'head installed on a horizontal mast? Or one sticking straight out of a wall?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> Just turn the w'head. Have you never seen a w'head installed on a horizontal mast? Or one sticking straight out of a wall?


Sure, but I wold rather not. I would rather offset it and have the head face straight up. Tho there have been cases where I would be on the other side of this argument and said mount it sideways.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

gold said:


> Sure, but I wold rather not. I would rather offset it and have the head face straight up. Tho there have been cases where I would be on the other side of this argument and said mount it sideways.


That w/h up position only proves right for seu installations, pvc, emt and gal conduit heads prove effective mounted horizontally as long as they are pitched downward. I've worked with less educated guys who mount the head straight out with bad results.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

gold said:


> Yea, I need a hotbox, all I have is a cheap heat gun. I dont agree with pitching the w/h down. Using seu in a pipe is ghetto.
> Does not breaking the nuetral make that much of a difference? I never tried it. Its a great suggestion tho you will see it on the next one.


Using 1/4 x 2" or 3" lags to support all sercice equipment including metal straps are a plus also. I love seeing clowns use drywall screws on everything.....It makes me look good. Two cables per connector in the panel will also tell any future electrician whom might be yourself you were a nice guy and left top knockouts available. You did'nt do a bad job, you made money. Take some suggestions from others and do it better. I've learned what to do and what not to do from my many employers years back. I worked for one guy who would insulink shorts of 2/0 copper in his mast , cheap hack! Now here's a gray area question ???? I prefer this method for a mast on existing structures for its sturdiness, Kindorf and strut straps as a means of mast support? code worthy or not? I've met some debate w/ other electricians but never a violation.


----------

